# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] سيوة الواحة الرائعة ....جنة الله فى الأرض

## شادو

لايصدق الذين لم يزوروا سيوة أنها فعلا تلك الجنة المفقودة وأن سحرها وروعتها لامثيل لهما في أي بلد في العالم‏.‏ فهي فعلا جنة الله فى ارضه

  الطبيعة في أبهي صورها‏ وجمالها‏ بقعة أرض لم تلوثها يد بشرية منذ قديم الأزل  ذات خصوصية و جمال متفرد,‏ إنها كنز من كنوز مصر المدفونة
 ‏ 
الخالق اعطانا في مصر‏,‏   كما لم يعط أحدا‏‏ فاعطانا سحر الطبيعة بآثارها الخالدة التي لن تتكرر‏

الواحة تقدم كل ما يداعب مخيلة السائح من أشجار النخيل المتعانقة حول بحيرات الماء العذبة والمالحة وكثيبات رملية عملاقة وأطلال المدن الطينية المتبقية التي تشهد على شهرة سيوة وعلو شأنها في العصور الإغريقية الرومانية،حتى إن البعض يؤمن بوجود قبر الإسكندر الأكبر فيها

تعتبر سيوة أحد المنخفضات في الصحراء الغربية. فمنسوبها يقع تحت مستوى سطح البحر بحوالي 24 متراً .  وتبعد عن مرسى مطروح حوالي 330 كم في اتجاه الجنوب الغربي. وتبعد عن القاهرة بحوالي. 800 كم غربا  . 
--------------------------------------------------
يبلغ تعداد الواحة (000،30) نسمة. يعملون في الزراعة التي تقوم حول عيون الماء المتفجرة في الصحراء.  
وتمتلئ سيوه بالعيون والينابيع المتفجرة  ومياهها براقة نظيفة لامعة جارية وفوارة حتى يخال للناظر اليها انها تغلى
وهناك عيون تمد الواحة بكميات عظيمة من المياه كعين تجزرت وعين الدكرور. وقوريشت وغيرها والتى يسمع خرير مياهها المستمر ليلا ونهارا من مسافات بعيدة كما ان هناك ينابيع لها قيمتها التاريخية  

و يندر جدا ان تسقط الامطار فى الواحة والزراعة تعتمد على مياه العيون المتفجرة 
وتشتهر سيوة بزراعة نخيل البلح  و اشجار الزيتون والفواكه المختلفة والحبوب كالقمح والشعير وبعض الخضروات 
ويبلغ عدد النخيل بالواحة 540 الف نخلة بين مثمر وغير مثمر ومتوسط المحصول السنوى منه نحو خمسين الف قنطار

ولاتوجد فى سيوة صناعات مهمة غير صناعة تجفبف البلح عصر الزيتون وترشيحه والصناعة  المرتبطة يشجر النخيل

مناخها قاري شديد البرودة شتاء وشديد الحرارة صيفا ومعتدل في الربيع والخريف

 أما أهم العيون والآبار في سيوه فهي حمام كليوباترا وعين العرايس وفنطاس وملول والحموات

يفد إلي الواحة آلاف من السياح الاجانب للعلاج في رمال سيوة الساخنة، وخصوصاً في منطقة تدعي »جبل الدكرور« 
التي يأتي اليها مرضي الروماتيزم والروماتويد والتهاب المفاصل وحتي مرضي العقم
 للعلاج بالدفن في رمال جبل الدكرور تحت اشراف من الخبراء الشعبيين المشهورين بدرايتهم الكاملة بأسرار وفنون هذا العلاج الشعبي

سيوة بها عدة معالم أثرية يرجع تاريخها إلى العصر الفرعوني والروماني
 ومن أهم معالمها السياحية والأثرية معبد آمون شرق مدينة سيوة وجبل الموتى الذي يضم مقابر فرعونية
 ترجع إلى الأسرة 26، كذلك القاعدة التي توج فيها الأسكندر الأكبر

 وسيوة لها مكان مميز ومهم في التاريخ المصري القديم بلغت أهميتها عندما قرر الإسكندر الأكبر المقدوني 
ان يزور هذه الواحة‏,‏ تلك الزيارة التي جعلت للواحة شهرة كبيرة وأصبحت المكان الخاص والمميز بالنبوءات 
بل هناك العديد من الشخصيات العالمية يذهبون لمعبد الوحي لمجرد ان القائد الشهير 
زار هذا المكان ودخل قدس الأقداس وقابل كبير الكهنة وتحدث معه عن أبيه الإله آمون وما حدث في هذا المكان 
وما سمعه الإسكندر الأكبر ظل سرا لم يعرفه احد لان الإسكندر الأكبر بعد ان غادر سيوة أقسم بانه لن يبوح بهذا السر لاحد الا عندما يعود إلي اليونان   ويقابل أمه الملكة أوليمبياس ويحدثها 

بتفاصيل النبوءة..... واختفى الإسكندر الأكبر فى طريق العودة من سيوة

ويحكى تاريخيا أن الملك قمبيز ملك الفرس قرر أن يزور سيوة كي ينزل العقاب بكهنة آمون الذين تنبأوا بنهاية مؤلمة له في مصر‏.‏
ويبدو أن النبوءة كانت حقيقية حيث هبت العواصف في الصحراء وأهلكت جيش الفرس‏,‏
 لذلك فإن ما حدث للجيش الفارسي والنهايةالمؤلمة التي نالها قمبيز زادت من هيبة نبوءة آمون
ومن غرائب الامور أن الباحثين والمغامرين مازالوا يحلمون باليوم الذي يتم فيه العثور علي جيش قمبيز في الصحراء الغربية 
هذا الجيش الذي كان يتكون من أكثر من‏50,000‏ فهل يختفي بهذه الصورة؟
[line]
وأترككم مع الصور الرائعة لواحة سيوة
[line]















[line]












[line]

شكر  وتقدير خاص للأخت الكريمة كلمات من قلب والتى شدت انتباهنا لهذه البقعة الرائعة من بلادنا
وقد إستعنت ببعض صور للواحة من موضوعها  واحة سيوة جمال لا يصدق
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43385

----------


## شادو

ونستمر مع الجمال والتاريخ
[line]





























 [line]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

تسلم تسلم شادو 
الموضوع جميل اوي 
انا بعشق الطبيعة فعلا الساحرة

----------


## حنـــــان

كل الشكر يا شادو عالمجهود.
مواضيعك كلها جميلة ما شاء الله.

----------


## شادو

> تسلم تسلم شادو 
> الموضوع جميل اوي 
> انا بعشق الطبيعة فعلا الساحرة


ميمة 

مرورك اسعدنى

بارك الله فيك ودمت بود

----------


## كلمات من قلب

شكرا شادو على المجهود الرائع ده والصور اللى جعلت قلبى ينبض من الفرحه ،فأنا باعشق سيوه بجدواتمنى ان كل العالم يشوف الجمال اللى لايمكن مقارنته بأى جمال ،فهو صنع الخالق ولم تمتد يد الأنسان لتفسده
اشكرك من كل قلبى 

كلمات من قلب

----------


## شادو

> كل الشكر يا شادو عالمجهود.
> مواضيعك كلها جميلة ما شاء الله.


أختى حنان

مرورك  كريم و أسعدنى

تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## khaled4

*سبحان الله*

----------


## شادو

> شكرا شادو على المجهود الرائع ده والصور اللى جعلت قلبى ينبض من الفرحه ،فأنا باعشق سيوه بجدواتمنى ان كل العالم يشوف الجمال اللى لايمكن مقارنته بأى جمال ،فهو صنع الخالق ولم تمتد يد الأنسان لتفسده
> اشكرك من كل قلبى 
> 
> كلمات من قلب


أختى كلمات

اسعدنى مروروك ..والفضل يرجع لك

ربنا يحميك

تحياتى

----------


## شادو

> *سبحان الله*


خالد

مرورك اسعدنى

----------


## حسام عمر

بجد واللهى العظيم كل موضيعك اروع من بعض


انا بسعد جدا كل ما ادخل وألقيلك موضوع


وحكون اسعد بالتعرف الى شخصك الكريم


الف شكر على المعلومات  والموضوع ككل

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع طيب جدا ماشاء الله 
جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## شادو

> بجد واللهى العظيم كل موضيعك اروع من بعض
> 
> 
> انا بسعد جدا كل ما ادخل وألقيلك موضوع
> 
> 
> وحكون اسعد بالتعرف الى شخصك الكريم
> 
> 
> الف شكر على المعلومات  والموضوع ككل


أخى العزبز حسام

بارك الله فيك

انا اللى سعيد بمرورك الكريم

وانا هكون اسعد بالتواصل معك

فانت ممن يشرفون أى مكان توجد به

تقديرى وتحياتى

----------


## شادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع طيب جدا ماشاء الله 
> جزاك الله خيرا..


اختى العزيزة

مشرفتنا الغالية

شكرا لمرورك العطر

دمت بخير

تحياتى

----------

